# Cargo shipping questions



## Vietphoo (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone! I am a medical student in Florida, and next year for our 4th year, we are sent to rotate through different hospitals in different states. Unwilling to put my two hedgehogs through the pains of constant travel, I've decided to send my hedgehogs to my family for care in Nevada (I have no family or friends within reasonable driving distance from Florida who are open to taking in two hedgies). It's also not possible for me to make a cross country trip because we never have any time off. So with a heavy heart, I've settled for cargo shipping as that seems to only other way. 

Does anyone have experience shipping two hedgehogs in June? I saw that you can split a carrier in two but I don't understand how that works exactly. I also saw that temperature can play a role on whether or not I can ship, but the only time I can get off is in June.

Any advice on how to safely transport my two friends is greatly appreciated! I just want them to be happy and healthy.


----------

